
Notes on fusion in Haskell - mrkgnao
http://teh.id.au/posts/2017/06/30/notes-on-fusion/index.html
======
brudgers
Description of fusion in Haskell,
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38905369/what-is-
fusion-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38905369/what-is-fusion-in-
haskell)

